# antispasmodics



## Lindyloo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hi, long time away after mild IBS, but now my IBS is worse than ever. C is plaguing me bigtime which I am finding difficult to handle this time since I have developed a or several fissures. I think antispasmodics are the answer this time. My question is has anyone tried any 'natural' antispasmodics. I know there are several herbs which are supposed to have antispasmodic properties. Kava kava is one but it has been taken off the shelves in the UK.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - One of the best things for IBS symptoms (including constipation) is a soluble fiber supplement like Metamucil or Fibrogel or Citrucel or Benefiber. They will normalize bowel function and relieve constipation - they can take up to two weeks so be patient, and drink lots of water. You want to work your way up to a 2T dose twice daily. Soluble fiber is safe to take forever - there are no risks, just health benefits. It's totally natural and should prevent your constipation from recurring once you're stabilized.Be careful with any prescription anti-spasmodics as they usually have constipation as one of their side effects.Some herbal alternatives are peppermint, fennel, chamomile, and anise. All are very soothing and relaxing to the GI tract, and again have none of the risks that prescription meds have. You can brew all of these herbs as tea (just buy them in bulk - much cheaper thant tea bags). Brew them as strong as you can, and drink them hot.Best,Heather


----------

